# Stronglight or Campy Nuevo Record Crank?



## unregistered (Dec 27, 2019)

Next up in the stand is my ‘68 Paramount P12. The idea is to make this a reasonable long distance and performance rider, period correct, of course.

I know the Campagnolo Nuevo Record crankset was an upgrade option on these bikes, would I see a reasonable performance gain by swapping one in? Thanks for any help!


----------



## PfishB (Dec 27, 2019)

Would definitely be lighter.  I have a `63 and `70, both with Campag drivetrains. Both are great long haulers.


----------



## unregistered (Dec 27, 2019)

Very cool, thanks!


----------



## bikemonkey (Dec 27, 2019)

Definitely an improvement to consider both mechanically and aesthetically.


----------



## hopkintonbike (Dec 27, 2019)

If you are getting rid of the Stronglight crank set and bottom bracket I would definitely be interested, Todd


----------



## juvela (Dec 28, 2019)

----

In terms of gearing the smallest inner accepted by the present six-bolt chainwheel arrangement is 43T.

The period correct Camag Record chainset would be the 151BCD first generation which only goes down to 44T.

If you wished to fit a Stronglight model 93 (launch was 1967) , for example, inners for it were made down to 38T.  The same limitation would be on the Stronglight model 49D, if you were to stay with Stronglight chainwheels.

---

What you have on there is quality.  The TdF was won on this chainset...more than once.

Unless you know you will require wider range gearing than it affords I would leave it be.

Last time I checked your state was Alp-free.  

-----


----------



## hopkintonbike (Dec 28, 2019)

What year did that 1st Gen Record crankset become available to bike builders?


----------



## juvela (Dec 28, 2019)

hopkintonbike said:


> What year did that 1st Gen Record crankset become available to bike builders?




-----

Launch year for the Campagnolo Record five-arm alloy cotterless chainset was nineteen hundred and fifty-six.


-----


----------



## hopkintonbike (Dec 28, 2019)

alloy?


----------



## PfishB (Dec 28, 2019)

Hmm - I thought Campagnolo switched to 144 bcd in 1966 though I may be mistaken...  The small chainring on my '63 is 45 teeth - I offset that with a max 28 tooth freewheel - largest I could get to work but it works well for me.   I understand the 144 bcd goes down to a 41 chainring but I've never seen one - only the 42.


----------



## unregistered (Dec 28, 2019)

@juvela Great points, as usual. You’re very knowledgeable! I’ll plan to pull the crank and BB and get it on a scale to see if it’s acceptable. Pricing the Campy combo on eBay, I may need more incentives to spend those kind of prices...

We’re very Alp free but it is frequently windy.


----------



## juvela (Dec 30, 2019)

-----

The cycle's Verot Competition model chainset features a forged, rather than swaged spider.

The bottom bracket spindle is hollow and its bearing surfaces were rectified _after  _plating.

The bottom bracket cups are similar in that their bearing surfaces were rectified after plating as well.

Ordinary quality cottered chainsets have swaged spiders, solid spindles and bearing surfaces which were plated _after _ rectification, if any.

Quality fittings you have there.  Enjoy them.  


-----


----------



## unregistered (Feb 6, 2020)

Paramount has been sold


----------

